# "Orangetti" Squash



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Commonly known as Spaghetti Squash. This is somewhat different and a very nice add on to about any dish. We have been buying them for years and I thought I'd share with you. Having Snapper (grilled on a plank), Orangetti, and assorted other vegetables.

http://www.fabulousfoods.com/features/featuring/spagsquash.html

This is actually cooked and cut in half.










Split and rake out the seeds lightly with a fork.










After removing the core with the seeds, continue with raking out the squash which resembles spaghetti. Empty shell. Or add spices and eat out of the shell.










My favorite way of serving, "butter", salt and pepper. This bowl is from 1/2 the squash.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Thats some good stuff with grilled fish.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *SplitTine (6/22/2008)*Thats some good stuff with grilled fish.


Grill basket, Susan forgot to soak plank...All good tho.


----------

